# Tire inflation fail (low profile tires)



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

*Found this on veranotalk.com

Tire inflation fail... EPIC!* If your ever in a situation where you need to fit lowprofiletires on your fancy rims don't be like the guy in the video below who ends up burning some of the hair off his face while trying the fire method. I wouldn't suggest using the fire method but rather the proper tire mounting tools!


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

One of the guys I work with says ether and fire is how his dad used to mount tractor-trailer tires on the rims. Crazy but I guess it works if you're careful. (Though I'm not sure that ether and careful can be used in the same sentence!)


----------



## Cruzn (Mar 2, 2011)

already been posted... you failed.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Cruzn said:


> already been posted... you failed.



Some people make better readers, then posting. So keep reading!


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

That's why you use the compressor hose


----------

